

A story of a guy who invented a way to use WAPT to purchase Nikon D7000 for $100 - vikont
http://www.loadtestingtool.com/blog/general/extreme-online-shopping-with-wapt-pro/

======
arh68
Is this a good idea, legally? At first glance I'd say no, but a quick Google
leads me to believe breaking captchas is just fine [1]. Could one be
prosecuted under CFAA for this kind of thing? Maybe the weev case is throwing
my mind for a loop, but it's hard to believe this is 100% legitimate.

[1]:
[http://jolt.law.harvard.edu/articles/pdf/v24/24HarvJLTech233...](http://jolt.law.harvard.edu/articles/pdf/v24/24HarvJLTech233.pdf)

